# Accucraft 3 Cylinder Shay



## TFL&M Co. (Jan 2, 2010)

I did a search for a 3 cylinder shay thread but didnt come up with one surprisingly. I just have a few questions about the 3 cylinder which I was hoping some owners could help answer. On our railroad we currently have a 2 cylinder accucraft shay which has been radio controlled with RCS and it runs great. We want to get another live steam loco and are considering either the upcoming climax or the 3 cylinder shay. Our railroad has some very tight tolerances and curves in several places. The 2 cylinder is only rated to a 48in min. radius but handles our 42in min radius just fine. Does anyone know how tight of a radius the 3 cylinder can actually handle? It too is rated for only 48in radius. Also has anyone done rc in a 3 cylinder? It would be great to see some pictures of that. I'm certain it can be done. And finally, are there any users on here who own a 3 cylinder in the Seattle area?


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 3 cylinder shay, and I couldn't be happier! I'm not sure about the turning radius; it would be worth modifying the layout! 
But here's something to consider... I hear that the Climax is being produced per order only. So...if you don't order one now, you may have trouble trying to get one later on. I think the shay is has a been produced a couple times...so they might be easier to find. Best of luck with a most difficult decision! Great loco choices!


----------



## TFL&M Co. (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the response! Haha there's a reason we have such tight radii in places. Any chance you have some sectional LGB track? Maybe from a christmas layout? I'm really curious to see what minimum they actually handle. Glad to hear your happy with it though! And yes I'm aware the climax is being produced per order, unfortunately that's not helping the decision. What will help though is if I can rule the 3 cylinder out. Though I hope it remains an option, too.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

2 & 3 cyl shays run tighter radius one direction vs the other - cyl on outside, I think. (Have not run one for quite some time.)


----------



## TFL&M Co. (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes they can run a tighter radius with the drivechain on the inside since there's no risk of the links separating.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

I can run my 2 cylinder Shay on a 2.5-3ft radius. I shifted the rear drive shaft forward towards the engine for the tighter radius. It has been running like this for years now. 

Steve


----------



## TFL&M Co. (Jan 2, 2010)

Thats a good idea. I may do that on our 2 cylinder to help prevent it from dropping a link, even though it can handle all of our curves. I bet the same thing could be done on the 3 cylinder, too.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

I've converted BOTH my 3-cylinder Shay (by far *my oldest live-steamer, with LOTS of "mileage" *







on it!), & my 2-cylinder "Mich-Cal #2" to RC. Here's a couple of photos of how I did my 3-cylinder...










In the first shot, you'll notice I *completely removed the manual reverse lever & replaced it with a home-made aluminum bracket to hold a servo; *I didn't discard it, it gets temporarily re-installed if I'm replacing piston rings or doing valve re-timing. On *both *of my Shay RC installs, I control *only the reverse lever; *I left the manual throttle *as-is, using it strictly as a "master steam on/off valve". *







I found that by moving the reverse lever *continuously, rather than just using the end & center detented positions, it will very effectively double as a throttle as well. *







In doing the install in the 3-cylinder Shay, my biggest issue was *"Where do I install the receiver battery pack?" *







My solution







- I made up a *waterproofed battery pack & installed it directly in the tender tank! *







(It's been sitting in the water for *nearly 6 years now! *







).....










I had mounted the RC receiver (a75 MHz. FM car RC receiver) to the rear of the cab roof with velcro; the antenna is the black wire coiled up over the throttle knob). I've flown RC aircraft for @ 15 years; coiling an antenna like that is normally a *major "NO-NO" *







in an aircraft installation (it would *dangerously *







shorten reception range!) - but since I'm rarely more than *30 feet *away from the Shay (usually *much closer to enjoy watching the valve gear *







), this isn't a problem here. This radio is an older 75 MHz. model; if you use one of the newer *"Spektrum" *2.4 GHz. radios, the antennas are only @ 1/2" long! On my 2-cylinder Shay (which Accucraft *designed to easily accept RC*), the *entire RC system (battery pack, servo, "Spektrum" receiver) *is totally hidden within the water & fuel tanks; only the servo arm going to the manaul reverse lever (left installed in the 2 cylinder) is about all that's visible.


















-And having the RC batteries available also made adding LED head- & backup lights possible.






































Hope that gives you a few ideas!







*Tom*


----------

